# tassa



## rolmich

Hello everybody,
This word (hubcap) which is placed at the center of a car's wheels to conceal the bolts is translated as צלחת/טסה 
The second word is the car mechanic's slang for the hebrew word. Do you know where it comes from?
The answer might be found in the french word "tasse" (cup)?


----------



## origumi

Ruvik Rosental wrote on 2003:
מקור המלה "טסות" (צלחות) אינו ברור: Tass הוא בשפות רבות ספל ולא צלחת.

Compare to German _Tasse_, Spanish _taza_, Catalan _tassa_, etc_. A_ccording to Wiktionary this tasse is borrowed to European languages from Iranian via Arabic.


----------



## rolmich

Thank you origumi.


----------



## hadronic

Should we rule out a link with טס, tray, platter, plate? or maybe it's the other way around


----------



## origumi

hadronic said:


> Should we rule out a link with טס, tray, platter, plate? or maybe it's the other way around


As you can see, such link is not obvious to Hebrew linguists. Mechanical terms of this sort tend to be borrowed from European languages rather than from not so commonly used biblical words.


----------



## hadronic

טס (as a noun) is not a common verb of Modern Hebrew ? 
Impossible to properly check for frequency on Google, this word has too many homographes :/


----------



## arielipi

טס as in מגש is very archaic.


----------



## origumi

hadronic said:


> טס (as a noun) is not a common verb of Modern Hebrew ?


It had strong position but later lost the battle to מגש. I think that the watershed was מגש הכסף by Alterman. Recently I saw טס in the vocabulary to memorize for university acceptance exams.


----------



## hadronic

That is exactly why I'm asking . I've been learning those psychometrics word lists for 1+ year now, but hard to tell which are actually useful...


----------



## hadronic

So how does "טס" sound nowaday ? Straightforwardly biblical, or just outdated, unfashionable, pre-independance gimmicky Hebrew ? (seeing that Alterman's silver platter is from 1947).   Is it a "beautiful" word for מגש ?


----------

